# [SOLVED] Print carriage stuck HP Officejet 6500



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

The print carriage on my Hp Officejet 6500 Wireless is stuck to the right. Get a message on front saying it cannot move due to a paper jam. There is no paper jams and hasn't been for long time. Have followed all HP Support instructions with no results. Already purchased a new printer but would like to fix this so that the almost new ink can be used.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Print carriage stuck HP Officejet 6500*

Well, now I've done it. Somehow I got the encoder strip unhooked and can't get it back on. I think that's what it is called, the narrow black strip above the carriage bar. Can that be fixed?


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Print carriage stuck HP Officejet 6500*

Got the strip re-attached. But, of course that didn't make the carriage move!


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Print carriage stuck HP Officejet 6500*

Called a repair shop and apparently an inkjet type printer is considered "disposable" and replacement parts are not made for them. I guess that means no option of fixing this printer.


----------

